# 2013 crayfish boil



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Any word on this yet?I will be back this year for sure for the the weekend.Great time,Good food,and great people.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Lisa sent me a message a little while ago and she wants to do it again. She said she had to confirm a date with the man with the industrial cooker. That set up sure made life easier. Probably sometime in July.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I need to Know soon so I can put in my vacation time.


----------



## HOSS48604 (Aug 17, 2011)

The last I heard from Lisa, she was tentatively planning for the weekend of July 12th-14th. And yes, the old "Super Cooker" will be in attendance. In fact I just used it the other day to boil almost 100 lbs. of pork shoulder to make Boudin sausage. :coolgleam

HOSS


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

:woohoo1:


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I"M ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!
I am SO sorry!! Been dealing with a bit of a family thing for the last couple of months. With any luck at all, that is sorting its self out. 

So, YES it's ON!!! Looking very forard to it assuming that we arent catching them through the ice! Looked back at last years callendar and saw that I had taken my 12yo to Reedsburg crayfish hunting April 15th. Looking at this year, thats so hard to believe! Lol! 
Hoss is right, the date is July 12-14. I will get an "official" thread going within the next couple of days (gonna try for tomorow, but no promises). 
Again, I am VERY sorry I havent done this sooner.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Entering date on calendar now.


----------

